# Possible to change car registration?



## SteelBlue05 (27 Apr 2006)

Is it possible to re-register a car so as to get a new registration number? 

I'm thinking of buying a second hand car but being the proud Galwegian I am I want a galway registered car. I'll probably end up with a Dublin reg as thats where I am living, this sounds petty I'm sure, but anyone know if ths is possible and what cost?


----------



## Humpback (28 Apr 2006)

I think that the answer to this is no. 

Years ago, prior to the current format of registration plates, you could get your car initially registered in a county different to the one that you were living in, but I think that this possibility has now been removed. 

Even then though, I don't think it was ever possible to re-register a vehicle within Ireland.

Just buy yourself some of those window stickers, a bumper sticker and four Galway flags to put on the windows.


----------



## Frank (28 Apr 2006)

Sure the Galway reg would only devalue the car anyway.


----------



## RS2K (28 Apr 2006)

Cant be done.


----------



## Ned_ie (28 Apr 2006)

Frank - being a proud Galwegian myself I resent that!!!

Steel - unfortunately it can't be done - I know how you feel - I just got a new car and as I live in COrk I had to put a C reg on it - nearly killed me - I still can't look at the number plate. My father nearly disowned me when he saw it!

BUT - if you do get a D reg - you can tell all the lads in Galway how you fleeced the Jackeen you bought it from!!!


----------



## bertson (28 Apr 2006)

I'd say 'get a life'


----------



## SteelBlue05 (28 Apr 2006)

Right, thanks for the replies, I can always buy a maroon coloured car and paint a big white line up the middle of it...


----------



## SteelBlue05 (28 Apr 2006)

bertson said:
			
		

> I'd say 'get a life'


 
It's good to be able to be proud where you come from.


----------



## Brouhahaha (28 Apr 2006)

Put a maroon and white woolen headband on the mirror - fill the back window with empty Supermac's snackboxes and turn up a Saw Doc's tape on the stereo and noone will be in any doubt! 

P.S. I'm a Galwegian myself!


----------



## CCOVICH (28 Apr 2006)

Unless this thread addresses the facts (which appears to have done in the first couple of posts), it will be locked or moved to Shooting The Breeze.


----------



## bond-007 (28 Apr 2006)

It is perfectly possible when buying a new car to register it anywhere you like. Have the dealer contact the registration office of your county of choice and get your new number. I know of loads of people living in Ferrybank which is on the outskirts of Waterford city but is actually in Kilkenny who register their new cars in Waterford city as a protest against the fact they are in county KK.


----------



## Megan (29 Apr 2006)

bond-007 said:
			
		

> It is perfectly possible when buying a new car to register it anywhere you like. Have the dealer contact the registration office of your county of choice and get your new number. I know of loads of people living in Ferrybank which is on the outskirts of Waterford city but is actually in Kilkenny who register their new cars in Waterford city as a protest against the fact they are in county KK.


 
Istn't it a second hand car steelblue05 is thinking of buying and it isnt possible to register a  second hand car in Ireland.


----------



## Shrek31 (3 May 2006)

why not just buy a secondhand car in Galway? Chances are over half of them will have Galway registrations.


----------



## bskinti (5 May 2006)

Unce a car gets a number its for life  so my motor tax office told me


----------



## spinal_tap (6 Jul 2006)

Bit late on the reply, but there is one and only one circumstance under which a car can be re-registered — if it was seized by the Criminal Assets Bureau and auctioned off.


----------

